# Cleaning suede seat on a saddle?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I wouldn't use anything except suede cleaner on it.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> I wouldn't use anything except suede cleaner on it.


Whats a good suede cleaner? How should I clean it?


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

TheAQHAGirl said:


> Whats a good suede cleaner? How should I clean it?


Take a good clean stiff brush to it- Brush it how ever you feel works the best. DONT use oils!!! I've ruined a many knee rolls thinking "Oh just a quick wipe wont hurt it" I was wrong!


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

Usually a good stiff brush with suede cleaner works best. Always be sure to use suede treatment before riding too, this will help it repell dirt.


----------



## TackJack (Aug 9, 2012)

And remember suede will break down over time no matter what you do to it.

Don't use oils. Lightly brush it out to get dirt out.

I've heard some people use something like a powder or something to clean it but not sure.


----------



## RamonaHaskin (Jun 28, 2014)

I have a western saddle that is at least 15 years old. It has a rough-out (suede) seat and fenders. Quality of the leather really makes a difference. I have never cleaned it. I have only brushed it off. It has worn spots where my butt and legs rub, it still looks amazing. I love older, well cared for tack (soft and supple).


----------

